# A Link to the Past ROM Hacks?



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

Are there any complete A Link to the Past ROM Hacks that aren't on ROMHacking.net?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2012)

It's unlikely that any project worth your time will not be hosted on that site.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jan 2, 2012)

there is always the parallel worlds hack


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's unlikely that any project worth your time will not be hosted on that site.


I usually check it for translations only (and I have found some good translations there), but hacks are hard to come by. At least for me, anyway.



Giggtysword344 said:


> there is always the parallel worlds hack


I know of that one and have played it. However, it's pretty time consuming and difficult. I'm still trying to get through the guardhouse and I've been playing the game for a few weeks. I just want to see what other kinds of ALttP hacks there are.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/197/
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/601/
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/662/
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/703/

There were a couple more, but they either weren't complete, or didn't boast enough to be worthwhile. Pretty sure that small list there covers near everything that people bothered with A Link To The Past hack-wise.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

None of these appeal to me except for Parallel Worlds, sadly. I've already looked into them, since they were on ROMHacking.net, so I'm trying to find ones that aren't on ROMHacking.net.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I found: Bruce Campbell Vs Ganon (Google for it)

I found a few others that never really made it anywhere, or never made it online as a download.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/601/


I'll be sure to check it out.
The only other MAster Quest hack I had heard about was just a few holes and spikes added to dungeons. This one seems like a proper Master Quest.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

The Bruce Campbell one is on ROMHacking, though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it? Must be categorized weirdly. Well then. There's your question answered.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

So there aren't any dumb ones like the Link's Awakening hack that turns everything sexual?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2012)

Except for that swearing hack on romhacking.net, no. Not that I could find. Some backs had some really good ideas going, but very few out there are complete.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww... This makes me wish I had some good ideas and the ability to hack...

What about..ummmm....Quest 64, then? Anything for that?


----------

